# Last weekends Mac 'N Cheese w/ Q-Veiw



## yrrndsmoker (Oct 26, 2010)

Finally getting around to posting this.  Last weekend I made a batch of mac n cheese with a side of ribs and broccoli.  

Mac n cheese included...

Red bell pepper

Pablano pepper

Yellow onion

Applewood smoked bacon

Mozzarella cheese

Extra sharp cheddar cheese

The onion, peppers, and bacon slightly sauteed 








Cheeses, Motz and Cheddar







The Roux made with the bacon fat and a little butter and flour







RIBssssssss basted with pork finishing sauce and red pepper flakes







Complete!!!







Lets eat!!!


----------



## thunderdome (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow. That just made me hungarian


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 26, 2010)

OMG!!!

Looks Awesome!

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 26, 2010)

First off your plate looks absolutely awesome and I know it tasted some kinda good too. If you just added some Gruyere cheese you would just about have our famous Heart ache Mac. But your is defiantly up there with some of the best.


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Oct 26, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> First off your plate looks absolutely awesome and I know it tasted some kinda good too. If you just added some Gruyere cheese you would just about have our famous Heart ache Mac. But your is defiantly up there with some of the best.


Ill have to try that next time.  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## rdknb (Oct 26, 2010)

that all looks GREAT


----------



## meateater (Oct 27, 2010)

N I C E !!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 27, 2010)

Things that make you say WOW ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





if I could


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 27, 2010)

YUM!  I want some of that mac and cheese right now!! and the ribs look awful good, too


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice job putting that green stuff on the plate to keep the FDA from kicking your door down and hauling you to food jail....

Beautiful ribs and Mac!


----------



## otter (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks great I may have to try this


----------



## lucky13 (Oct 27, 2010)

My 9 year old's favorite foods in the world... ribs and Mac n cheese.  Great looking spread!


----------



## porked (Jan 2, 2011)

Fabulous looking dinner.


----------



## figjam (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you give info on how you actually made the mac-n-cheese.  I get the following:

1.  Fried up the bacon

2.  Sauteed the veggies a bit

3.  Made roux from the bacon grease

Then did you simply add everything together and bake?  If so, what temp and how long?


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 6, 2011)

did you smoke that bad boy!!


----------



## papagreer (Jan 6, 2011)

That looks awesome. Most mac and cheeses dry out, yours looks nice and creamy. Killer dinner plate there. NICE!


----------



## big bad rog (Jan 6, 2011)

GREAT lookin' plate! It really makes me hungry just looking at it!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 6, 2011)

I dig it! Looks awsome man.


----------

